# SYDNEY | One Sydney Harbour | 247m | 72 fl | 230m | 68 fl | 104m | 30 fl | U/C



## Stratosphere

Love the design of the Renzo towers- my kinda style; conservative but sleek and slender with clean lines. No doubt the build quality will be top notch, Darling Square should have been aspiring to this standard of design


----------



## Sainton

The tower is a great addition to the skyline. Somehow having this tall on the outskirts makes the skyline look unbalanced?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Both the 247m tower and the 207m tower have been *APPROVED*.

Construction isn't due to commence until 2019 however.


----------



## zwamborn

2019-04-11 by CULWULLA










2019-05-02 by CULWULLA


----------



## zwamborn

2019-07-18 by CULWULLA










2019-08-01 by CULWULLA


----------



## Munwon

uc


----------



## DiogoBaptista

What are these tents for? :?



>


----------



## log0008

DiogoBaptista said:


> What are these tents for? :?


Dust suppression/contaminated soil


----------



## mw123

cnd said:


> ^^ Very windy today, it was unbearable at Barangaroo. hno:
> 
> Today (August 10):
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd


--


Skyscrapersarethebst said:


> Another pic of the same area from today... more concrete!


----------



## mw123

Skyscrapersarethebst said:


> Today. 23rd August. New crane base in the very bottom of the picture. That's two crane bases but both still waiting for installation due to the bad weather we've had for the past few weekends.


--


----------



## mw123

Photo by cnd



cnd said:


> September 1
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour Sydney by cnd


----------



## mw123

Photos by cnd



cnd said:


> Midday today (September 14) - hoardings were being installed along Watermans Quay:
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd


----------



## mw123

Photo by Skyscrapersarethebst:



Skyscrapersarethebst said:


> Today. Credit: My dad from AON tower


----------



## mw123

Sydney’s most expensive residence sold for more than $140 million

A deal worth more than $140 million for the most expensive residence in Australia has been inked for the top three floors of Lendlease’s yet-to-be-built Tower 1 development at Barangaroo South.

The off-the-plan sale includes the two-storey penthouse atop the Renzo Piano-designed building and a sub-penthouse directly below.

Independent sources say the two apartments were purchased in one line by a local who is expected to make the penthouse their home when completed in late 2023 and use the sub-penthouse as separate living quarters.

Plans for the 1600-square-metre mega-penthouse include nine bedrooms, a dramatic entry foyer, eight-metre-high ceilings, a rooftop swimming pool, spa, gymnasium and a vast main bedroom that is equal in size to many family homes.




























_Domain_


----------



## mw123

--


Skyscrapersarethebst said:


> From today. Core shouldn't be too far off


----------



## mw123

CULWULLA said:


>


--


----------



## mw123

Photos by Culwulla



CULWULLA said:


> is that a core i see before me??? woohoo!!


----------



## mw123

Photo by cnd



cnd said:


> December 16
> 
> 
> 
> One Sydney Harbour Sydney by cnd


----------



## mw123

--


CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## mw123

Photo by @cnd


----------



## redcode

Dec 30

Crown Casino. by Michael Phillips, trên Flickr

DSC06191_stitch完成 by Edward Deli, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 18

Sydney from Ball&#x27;s Head Reserve by Stephen, trên Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*The rich seek out multimillion-dollar mansions in Australia’s property market to escape COVID * 
news.com.au _Excerpt_
Dec 29, 2020

High end buyers seeking a safe haven from the pandemic sought out mansions in some of the nation’s most exclusive postcodes.

Sydney dominated the top sales once again as buyers prioritised waterfront views.

Yet the nation’s most expensive property, a Point Piper mansion which was sold for $95 million in September was only enough to rank as Australia’s third most expensive house.

That record went to a nine-bedroom penthouse at One Sydney Harbour in Barangaroo, which sold for a whopping $140 million last year. It broke the $100 million mark set by Atlassian co-founder Mike Cannon-Brookes for a Point Piper estate, Fairwater, in 2018. 

More : https://www.news.com.au/finance/rea...d/news-story/f7186630b2c1c8f5fff5b83d1939836a


----------



## redcode

Jan 23

Orange Crush by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/21

Sydney by andrew milling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/16

IMG_8431.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Lendlease rushes to meet upmarket demand at Barangaroo * 
Australian Financial Review _Excerpt_ 
Jan 28, 2021

Lendlease has dramatically stepped up development of upmarket apartments at its Barangaroo South project, bringing forward the launch of a second building after selling out most of its first tower.

Such is the appetite for blue chip apartments overlooking Sydney Harbour that Lendlease has accelerated the development timetable by around a year.

Some 85 per cent of the apartments in 317-dwelling Residences One have been sold through an off-market campaign, with the bulk of those sales going to local buyers.

The first tower made headlines two years ago, netting the country’s most expensive residential sale with a $140 million two-level penthouse and sub-penthouse apartment claimed by an Australian resident.

A public sales campaign is expected to begin shortly for the next tower, the 68-level Residences Two, which comprises 322 apartments. Basement and early works are significantly advanced. Lendlease will begin construction of the tower above after securing sufficient pre-sales.

All three towers in the $4 billion One Sydney Harbour residential project have been designed by Pritzker Prize-winning architect Renzo Piano.

“One Sydney Harbour’s unprecedented sales success, including our record Residences One penthouse sale of more than $140 million, has resulted in Residences Two coming to market earlier than anticipated,” Lendlease’s head of residential, Ben Christie said. “Enquiries have kicked off strongly in 2021.”

More : Lendlease rushes to meet upmarket demand at Barangaroo


----------



## hkskyline

1/30

&#x27;Colour my world&#x27; by Stephen, on Flickr

Sydney - a view from North Sydney by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Feb 01

Flight to the City by Bottled Photography, trên Flickr

The large development in Sydney of Barangaroo has three zones. This is the southern zone that includes Barad-dûr on the left. Caught at dawn, maybe the Dark Lord is asleep? by Tim Ritchie, trên Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photo by @cnd

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123




----------



## hkskyline

2/17

IMG_20210217_185308-02 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

2021-02-17_07-36-52 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

2/18

_2180014 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Feb 19

Blue hours in Sydney harbor by Martin, trên Flickr


----------



## mw123

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/20

1M6A0055 by CawlsPics, on Flickr


----------



## linum

I am curious to see how the 247m tower will turn out.


----------



## hkskyline

2/21

20210221_200254 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

20210221_200343 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

The Rocks by Cornelia Schulz, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Lendlease unveils One Sydney Harbour luxury penthouses curated by State of Craft*


> Lendlease, the developer of Australia’s most exclusive address, One Sydney Harbour, has unveiled the Skyhome penthouses located on the top two floors of Residences Two and boasting panoramic views of Sydney.
> 
> One Sydney Harbour in Barangaroo is the second Sydney collaboration between Lendlease and Pritzker award-winning architect, Renzo Piano, who together bring their combined vision to the latest addition to the city’s skyline. The luxury apartments project also marks the third partnership between the internationally acclaimed architect and Daniel Goldberg, founder and creative director of leading design studio State of Craft, who has designed the interiors of the Skyhome penthouses. The two design visionaries had previously collaborated on The Shard and Shard Place in London in 2012.
> 
> Setting a new benchmark for luxury living, One Sydney Harbour is also home to Australia’s most expensive residence, the $140 million penthouse featuring interiors designed by State of Craft. This bespoke penthouse offering sets the tone for the design aesthetic of the new Skyhomes in Residences Two.











Lendlease unveils One Sydney Harbour luxury penthouses curated by State of Craft | Architecture & Design


Lendlease, the developer of Australia’s most exclusive address, One Sydney Harbour, has unveiled the Skyhome penthouses located on the top two floors of Residences Two and boasting panoramic views of Sydney.




www.architectureanddesign.com.au


----------



## hkskyline

*Look inside Skyhomes, the Sydney harbour penthouses taking luxury to new heights*








Inside One Sydney Harbour, the residence taking luxury to new heights


Renzo Piano and Daniel Goldberg, collaborators on London’s iconic The Shard, have arrived in Sydney to offer you a chance to live in the most coveted address in Australia




www.vogue.com.au


----------



## hkskyline

Sydney city Pano by Graeme Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/28

Sydney by Sridhar Marimuthu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rich pickings: One Sydney Harbour’s second tower hits market early*


> A year ahead of schedule, homes in one of Sydney’s most lavish new harbourside communities have hit the market, promising A-list architecture and interiors in a dynamic inner-city location.
> 
> One Sydney Harbour at Barangaroo South has already proved its prestige credentials, claiming the title of Australia’s most expensive home with the sale of a two-storey penthouse and accompanying sub-penthouse for more than $140 million in 2019. It’s the first time an apartment has held this record.
> 
> With more than 85 per cent of homes in the first stage sold, developer Lendlease has brought forward the launch of the 68-storey Residences Two – the second of three luxury apartment towers that will be built on the former shipbuilding and stevedoring site.











Rich pickings: One Sydney Harbour's second tower hits market early


Apartments in one of Sydney’s most lavish new harbourside communities have hit the market, promising A-list architecture and interiors in a dynamic inner-city location.




www.domain.com.au


----------



## hkskyline

3/3

Barangaroo Tug by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/7

IMG_20210307_183652-01 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

SDIM0533 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/13

IMG_20210313_194622 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

3/14

SDIM0659 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/21

A very wet day in Sydney. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb

A new icon for the skyline.


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd 

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/27

_SDI1464 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Build and Grow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## perthect

3/27?
Sydney is not in Murica. It's 27/3


----------



## A Chicagoan

perthect said:


> 3/27?
> Sydney is not in Murica. It's 27/3


SSC is not in Sydney...


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd 


One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr
One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photo by @cnd 

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photo by @Choo Choo


----------



## mw123




----------



## A Chicagoan

mw123 said:


> View attachment 1369311


Which one's the taller building?


----------



## mw123

A Chicagoan said:


> Which one's the taller building?


The one on the left in that photo.


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/21

IMG_20210421_061718 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/24

Anzac Bridge and the setting sun.... by Steev Selby, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Apr 24

Sydney Sunrise by Jon Hawton, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/30

_1027125 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Barangaroo 2021/04 by RozenMD, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd 

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Barangaroo Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Renders of the views from the penthouse. 
































First look at One Sydney Harbour apartments at Barangaroo - realestate.com.au


It’s pitched as Australia’s most exclusive address, and the new residences on offer at One Sydney Harbour in Barangaroo don’t disappoint.



www.realestate.com.au


----------



## hkskyline

5/15

_1027578 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/19

_SAM0015 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/21

_SDI0039 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 2:*








Sunset over Sydney City by Sundip Shah on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

6/9

_1038747 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

_SDI0170 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 11

_1038866 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/12

IMG_20210612_162035 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Photos by @cnd 

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere

I can already tell these towers will look great; sleek and elegant


----------



## hkskyline

*How Barangaroo transformed itself from a container wharf to a vibrant village*








How Barangaroo transformed itself from a container wharf to a vibrant village


Barangaroo is Sydney's most talked-about harbourside community, but for its residents, there's more to it than the headlines.




www.domain.com.au


----------



## hkskyline

You have to zoom in a bit to see it.

7/24

_SAM0641 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 25

_SAM0648 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418450267050156033


----------



## hkskyline

7/26

Harbourama by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour from Kurraba Point by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419093565225930761


----------



## redcode

Jul 28

Sydney is in a lockdown mess, but I keep fighting the good weather fight. Felt much warmer this morning, and the dawn was spectacular! by Tim Ritchie, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/28

_SAM0672 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Why the mega-rich have set their sights on luxury inner-city apartments *
July 28, 2021
Domain _Excerpt_

So, in Sydney, that means some of the most upmarket new developments, like 111 Castlereagh, One Sydney Harbour and The Crown Residences at Barangaroo. In Melbourne, it’s Melbourne Square on Southbank, The Address in East Melbourne and Aspire Melbourne in the CBD’s heart, while Brisbane’s New Farm is nabbing much of the cash that would have once flowed directly to old favourites Hamilton and Ascot.

And with Australia’s ultra-wealthy population – those people worth $US30 million or more – growing by an unprecedented almost 11 per cent last year alone – compared to a 2.4 per cent global increase – that means there’s an awful lot of money around to pay some staggering prices.

...

As a result, most of the new projects are being marketed almost exclusively to the domestic population, whereas once they would have been routinely touted to buyers in Asia, Europe and the US as well.

...

Similarly, over at Lendlease’s Renzo Piano-designed Tower 1 at One Sydney Harbour, it’s locals who are buying big, including the $140 million penthouse, Australia’s most expensive property sale.

“Ninety per cent of our customers are locals,” says Leanne Boyle, executive development director at developer Lendlease. “We’ve had very few foreign investor sales.”

More : https://www.domain.com.au/news/why-...ghts-on-luxury-inner-city-apartments-1072239/


----------



## redcode

Aug 3

_SAM0701-2 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/2

City over roof by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/4

20210804_030755 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 6

_1050973 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr

closer:









USwithAUS


----------



## hkskyline

8/11

_SAM0857 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 13

_SDI0337 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr

With a hint of dawn on the horizon, Sydney at 0545 looks more like a party town than one in lockdown. Clear sky again today - and there was a very cool breeze coming up the harbour. by Tim Ritchie, trên Flickr

older photo, but nice angle

Sydney city by Steve Grant, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

_SDI0352 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Lavender Bay panorama by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 15

_SDI0404 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426098773344718857


----------



## hkskyline

8/14

North Head, Manly, Northern Beaches - NSW by Isabelle, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 19









ted.schafer









bigjstillgotit


----------



## hkskyline

8/14

Barangaroo August 2021 by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 26

_SAM0021 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr









paullovelacephotography


----------



## redcode

allgear_noidea


----------



## hkskyline

*Lendlease’s JV with Mitsubishi Estate for One Sydney Harbour Project * 
Aug 24, 2021
Global Legal Chronicle _Excerpt_ 

Clayton Utz advised Mitsubishi Estate on acquiring a 25 per cent stake in the One Sydney Harbour Residences Two (OSH R2).

Lendlease has established a joint venture with Mitsubishi Estate to deliver Residences Two, the second residential tower at One Sydney Harbour, Barangaroo.

Under the terms of the joint venture, on 29 June 2021, Mitsubishi Estate acquired a 25 per cent interest in the tower.

Mitsubishi Estate also holds a 25 per cent interest in Residences One at One Sydney Harbour and a 30 per cent interest in Sydney Place. 

Rising 235m above Sydney Harbour, Residences Two, will comprise 322 apartments across 68 levels. Construction of Residences Two has commenced and is expected to be completed by mid to late 2024. 

More : https://www.globallegalchronicle.co...ubishi-estate-for-one-sydney-harbour-project/


----------



## hkskyline

* One Sydney Harbour Adds Glitz to One Barangaroo Strip*
LUXUO _Excerpt_
August 30, 2021 

One Sydney Harbour was definitely not conceived in a day because behind its arresting architecture is none other than the preeminent Pritzker Prize winner Renzo Piano. He snagged this accolade in 1998 for his work at Kansai International Airport in Japan. He’s also well-known for his work on The Shard in London, the United Kingdom which was developed in 2012.

For One Sydney Harbour, this stalwart in architecture drew his inspiration from looking out at the views of the glistening harbour especially when sun rays reflected on the waves. His idea was simple — to design an elegant building that will reflect and shimmer the sparkling water of Sydney Harbour. In each unit, the views would embrace the vistas and allow its residents to appreciate the harbour’s iconic landscape.

In addition, Piano’s Midas Touch ensures unique treatments for each tower. A key architectural feature is how different levels of reflectivity can be seen at different times of the day. This would make it appear like a shimmery crystal when it catches the light. Piano also affirms that the views to the north are the most breathtaking as one can take in the scenes of the Harbour Bridge and Opera House, not forgetting, looking west across Darling Harbour, there is also a glimpse of the blue mountains.

More : One Sydney Harbour Adds Glitz to One Barangaroo Strip


----------



## redcode

onesydneyharbour


----------



## redcode

ditush___


----------



## Zaz965

I like flame-shaped buildings


----------



## redcode

rich_sydney









 giaacitelli


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

Sydney CBD from Sydney Airport by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 7

A pink dawn and Sydney City in silhouette. by Tim Ritchie, trên Flickr

_SDI0001 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435532613456777220


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

_1061329 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/8

_SDI0037 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

9/9

_SDI0046 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

hkskyline said:


> 9/8
> 
> 9/9


Fabrizio taking his midnight walks again...


----------



## redcode

Sep 5

FNDN0131.05-09-21.Sydney by Neil N, trên Flickr

Sep 9

FNDN0157.09-09-21.berrys.bay by Neil N, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/9

FNDN0171.09-09-21.berrys.bay by Neil N, on Flickr

FNDN0168.09-09-21.berrys.bay by Neil N, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2021-09-10 by Culwulla


----------



## hkskyline

9/11

_1061440 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> Fabrizio taking his midnight walks again...


Did you know this name is the Romance equivalent of the Germanic Schmidt? And does it remind you of someone here? 😂


----------



## hkskyline

11/16

City skyline by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 28

Crown Sydney by cnd, sur Flickr

Sydney CBD by cnd, sur Flickr

Crown Sydney and One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW0Gk95vjH-/


----------



## hkskyline

11/29










Source : Twitter @ chester_see


----------



## hkskyline

12/3

River sunrise by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/5

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 6

It seems we are going to have a rather damp and cloudy summer - hopefully that means fewer bush fires. This is the Barangaroo District on Darling Harbour which is part of Sydney Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ photosbydlee


----------



## hkskyline

12/6

Cockle Bay sits in Darling Harbour which is part of Sydney Harbour. While the shell middens made over millenia by indigenous locals have gone, the impact of colonisation rings loud as first light tries to peek through rain clouds. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

The Gambler by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 12 by @cnd

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXX1C14r_OC/


----------



## hkskyline

12/12

DJI_0108.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/12

Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/14

DJI_0119.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## mw123




----------



## hkskyline

12/15

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Discovering Digital, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Light pollution reflecting brightness onto the clouds on the right and dawn light on the left, a cloudy start to a Sydney day. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/16

The gallery by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Dec 14, 2021
Domain _Excerpt_
*Barangaroo: The former shipyard site that’s now a ‘world-class’ lifestyle precinct*

Michelle Grand-Milkovic, the co-owner of love.fish, a sustainable seafood restaurant in the glitzy Streets of Barangaroo precinct, believes there’s no other Sydney suburb quite like Barangaroo.

“Barangaroo has a real buzz about it,” she says. “It’s not slow or sleepy like a beachside suburb and it makes dining out on Sydney Harbour feel really exciting.

“What drew us to Barangaroo is how inclusive it is. Our demographic itself is testament to the fact the area accommodates everyone from corporates to young families to tourists and retirees.”

Grand-Milkovic says being part of Barangaroo since the very beginning has allowed her to see the area’s master plan come to life.

...

Once home to shipyards and wharves, the vision for Barangaroo at the old East Darling Harbour docklands will be fully realised with the construction of One Sydney Harbour, scheduled to open in 2025. Lendlease’s head of urban regeneration Australia, Leanne Boyle, says it’s the glamorous location that is driving interest in the trio of towers that make up the high-end development.

More : https://www.domain.com.au/news/bara...now-a-world-class-lifestyle-precinct-1111687/


----------



## hkskyline

2/28

Sydney harbour under clouds by Serena Yu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/5

Morning mist by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/6

305145534 by Amway of Australia and New Zealand, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/20

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/27

Sydney from the water by John Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/27

0S1A5967 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

0S1A5969 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/2

Sydney Harbour night by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/4

0S1A6492 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

0S1A6479 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

0S1A6455 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/12

20220412_121626_02478_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/17

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/26

Anzac Bridge by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/25

Sydney Harbour by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/30

Sydney sunrise by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/1

Crown Sydney, International Towers and One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney, International Towers and One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney, International Towers and One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from Pyrmont by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/3

Dawn by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/7

Morning little bird by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/8

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/14

Morning light by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/17

Sydney Harbour, Australia by David Mapletoft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/29

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/30

0S1A9100 copy by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## linum

hkskyline said:


> 5/29
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr
> 
> One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


These Renzo Piano towers could be my favourites @ Barangaroo.


----------



## hkskyline

6/2

Vivid 2022-19 by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/4

Passerby by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/5

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/10

Morning reflection by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/9

Vivid Sydney 2022 (244) by G.Griffis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/15

The iconic Sydney Opera House by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/17

0S1A0062 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2022-06-19 by cnd










2022-06-20 by CULWULLA


----------



## hkskyline

6/26

Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/25

20220625-42 by m s, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/9

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/16

I Am The City by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/18

Sydney skyline by Andre James, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/24

Barangaroo Central by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/27

A very generous soul invited me to this view. Sydney’s Circular Quay and harbourside buildings, just after 0530 with a very cool westerly keeping us alert. House to the bridge - never gets old (and keeps evolving). by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/6

Sydney Opera House by MattExMachina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

Sydney CBD from Birchgrove, August 2022 by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/20

Barangaroo August 2022 by David Phillips, on Flickr

Under the Sydney Harbour Bridge by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## why-v

*Pics from Barangaroo Tower 1
*


----------



## hkskyline

8/28

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/29

Sydney dawn by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/3

First SASC race of the Season by John Jeremy, on Flickr

First SASC race of the Season by John Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

IMG_1035.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/18

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/19

20220919_120011 by TCL 1961, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Simplicity of sky and sea key to One Sydney Harbour interior design*


> Sydney’s One Sydney Harbour, developed by Lendlease is the ultimate project. Three towers comprising 808 residences sit on the world’s most iconic waterfront. Creating a new standard in luxury living in Barangaroo South, the project is some ten years in the making.
> 
> One Sydney Harbour has been designed by luminary Renzo Piano, with the interiors handled by Daniel Goldberg’s State of Craft. Lendlease’s Directors took a trip round the world a decade ago, and were encapsulated by the interiors found at The Shard, which sits amongst the clouds in London’s CBD.
> 
> Goldberg regards his architecture background as the key to his expertise. Working on high-end residential projects across Europe and the Americas, One Sydney Harbour is yet another project elevated by Goldberg and State of Craft’s work. In order to develop palettes and material selections for One Sydney Harbour, State of Craft headed Sydneyside.


 Simplicity of sky and sea key to One Sydney Harbour interior design | Architecture & Design


----------



## hkskyline

9/24

20220924_140155 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/28

IMG_1287 by Nicole Renee 02, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/2

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/16

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/23

Downtown Sydney by Bob Julius, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 25:*








Sydney Skyline Sunset by Loraine Blythe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/5

Luna Park 2022/11 by RozenMD, on Flickr

11/6

View from Shangri-La hotel, Sydney, 2022/11 by RozenMD, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/14

Canon EOS RP by Colin BROWN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/15

A waning moon, Barad-dûr, Southern Barangaroo and the Endeavour come together on a cool clear Sydney dawn. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/18

GR Ricoh CCD by Colin BROWN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

Sydney CBD Nov 22 by Heather Cuthill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Some aerial footage of Sydney's downtown :


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/26

Sydney Airport by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/4

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/24

Merry Christmas by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/24

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/26

Rolex Sydney to Hobart 2022 by John Jeremy, on Flickr

Rolex Sydney to Hobart 2022 by John Jeremy, on Flickr


----------

